# The best eyeliner brush so far



## Lissa (Jun 1, 2008)

I found this great angled brush which I wanted to share. I am heavy handed and don't always get my eyeliner right - this has helped me so much, it is so tiny and thin and is easy to control for a very precise line, and I find it great for doing a flick of eyeliner at the sides too. 

It's from www.meowcosmetics.com and is called the tiny angle brush (their website is down, but it was cheap i seem to remember).

Here is it compared to Mac's 208 brush, which was previously the smallest angle brush I had:














**sorry if this thread is in the wrong place**


----------



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2008)

The website's back up - its $10 

I used it to tightline this morning, it's firm yet so soft and doesn't scratch


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Jun 7, 2008)

hey thanks for sharing that.  I have trouble with my 208 sometimes with precise liner.  I like my liner very thin so I'ma check this out!


----------

